# Sd Card Question



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

The fascinate supports 32gb sd card right? If so any particular type? I'm sure this has been asked before xD


----------



## Jazz848 (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, if only there were a way to search for those previously posted answers...


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jazz848 said:


> Damn, if only there were a way to search for those previously posted answers...


Lol or just buy one and try it out xD which I did


----------

